

Stroustrup: Thoughts on C++17 – An Interview - sdesimone
http://www.infoq.com/news/2015/04/stroustrup-cpp17-interview

======
sdesimone
"I no longer refer to this as “multiparadigm” because I find that term
encourages many to simply select one “paradigm” rather than using the full
strength of the language. Unfortunately, I don’t have a good buzzword for what
I do."

